# I am so depressed



## elspethx77 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just was diagnosed with IBS. I can't eat anything. I can barely sleep. I can't function. I am 20 and feel like a 60 year old. I am so depressed. I am nauseous almost all the time. I get dizzy every now and then. I can barely take a 10 minute drive. I'm gassy and bloated.I read about all the stories online about how people eat bland foods and can't go out. I read about how it lasts for years. I don't want to live like this; not be able to get up off of the couch. I don't know what to do or how to treat it. I just want it to go away. Someone please help me. I feel like I'm goin down for the count.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

elspethx77 said:


> I just was diagnosed with IBS. I can't eat anything. I can barely sleep. I can't function. I am 20 and feel like a 60 year old. I am so depressed. I am nauseous almost all the time. I get dizzy every now and then. I can barely take a 10 minute drive. I'm gassy and bloated.I read about all the stories online about how people eat bland foods and can't go out. I read about how it lasts for years. I don't want to live like this; not be able to get up off of the couch. I don't know what to do or how to treat it. I just want it to go away. Someone please help me. I feel like I'm goin down for the count.


Elspethx77, definitely do not let yourself go down for the count. Most people ultimately find a way to minimize the complications of IBS. It may take some trial and error, but never give up on seeking options. Like many on this board say, if you do that then IBS had you, rather then you having it.Have you tried a probiotic. Align and Digestive Advantage are two popular ones. So is Florastor. These help to provide the proper bacteria to aid digestion and can reduce the gas and bloating. They are usually taken several times a day and are very safe. I would suggest starting there. If one probiotic doesn't work, try another one. But give each one at least 2-4 weeks before giving up on it and trying another. Can I assume that your doctor diagnosed you with IBS? I would suggest seeing a gastroenterologist. They generally know more about this then a regular doctor.Hang in there. Never give up the fight.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey I have learned it isn't healthy to look too far ahead. It is best to stay in 1 day... this day... TOday.There may not be a cure for IBS...BUT...there IS symptom management that YOU have to pursue via trial and error. We are all different hence the trial and error. A dr can't really do anything more after a diagnosis, other than suggest different treatments. They can't say exactly what will help us because there is simply NO way to know that. We must do the trial and erroring ourselves. So you must try different treatments on your own and see what helps you. Most folks find a combination of several treatments working together helps them best. *Eat something*... no reason not to. IBS for many of us.. simply isn't about the food we eat.... it is more the act of eating itself that triggers things. We have to eat to survive... so.. EAT!Try lean proteins that are baked, broiled, boiled or grilled. Have WELL cooked veggies and drink plenty of water. Use an anti-gas product WITH your meals. Try Digestive Enzymes with your meals as well. Have you used a probiotic at all (and I mean more than what one finds in a yogurt). If you try one probiotic and see no improvement after a few weeks... stop it and try another probiotic with different bacterial strains as sometimes when one doesn't help another will.So get started trying different treatments and combnations of treatments and for heaven's sake.. EAT.If you are too depressed to do any of this.. Seek professional treatment for the depression immediately.


----------



## Hamperedhamperer (Oct 14, 2012)

BQ said:


> Hey I have learned it isn't healthy to look too far ahead. It is best to stay in 1 day... this day... TOday.There may not be a cure for IBS...BUT...there IS symptom management that YOU have to pursue via trial and error. We are all different hence the trial and error. A dr can't really do anything more after a diagnosis, other than suggest different treatments. They can't say exactly what will help us because there is simply NO way to know that. We must do the trial and erroring ourselves. So you must try different treatments on your own and see what helps you. Most folks find a combination of several treatments working together helps them best. *Eat something*... no reason not to. IBS for many of us.. simply isn't about the food we eat.... it is more the act of eating itself that triggers things. We have to eat to survive... so.. EAT!Try lean proteins that are baked, broiled, boiled or grilled. Have WELL cooked veggies and drink plenty of water. Use an anti-gas product WITH your meals. Try Digestive Enzymes with your meals as well. Have you used a probiotic at all (and I mean more than what one finds in a yogurt). If you try one probiotic and see no improvement after a few weeks... stop it and try another probiotic with different bacterial strains as sometimes when one doesn't help another will.So get started trying different treatments and combnations of treatments and for heaven's sake.. EAT.If you are too depressed to do any of this.. Seek professional treatment for the depression immediately.


Totally agree.I've just arrived here. Looking more deeply at my IBS has come for me after a period of uncertainty in employment that laid me low emotionally. I mention this because Depression is about change and probably inevitable in the early stages.Far worse to be there when you're 20 and life should feel full of promise and zing.But that gentle moment when things come together again,and are the more durable, is coming,sooner if you can do what you can with a bit of diligence and pleasure in your smallest daily survival achievements. Good Luck.


----------

